# canned food??



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

i was wondering if canned food its any good, but from brands like Blue, buffalo and Wilderness, i was thinking this option since Tiny doesnt really like dry food, she 5 months old, and i still have to wet the dry food so she can eat it, so i might as well by canned food, is it a good idea?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I may be wrong but I always thought wet food was worse on their teeth (but I have never been a very good tooth brusher  ). I just took Lulu off human food for itching and put her back on commercial dog food. I thought it would be mean to just give dry kibble after what she had been giving so I give dry kibble then I stir in a spoonful of wet food and a tiny bit of warm water to make gravy. She is lapping it up! If you do this you do not have to use as much can food it just make dry food more palatable. I will just have to learn to brush teeth.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wet food stays on the teeth and doesn't even have the crunchy dryness to clean the teeth. IMO If you are willing, and have a dog that is willing, to use a toothbrush daily to clean them, then maybe.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Canned food causing tooth decay is rubbish. It is dry food which causes tartar buildup! Just think of your own teeth.... which would cause a build up on your teeth..... eating a container of yogurt or crunching up a bag of crackers. Um... yeah. CARBS are what cause the stickiness that turns to plaque and tartar. And kibble is FULL of carbs. Even if it is grain free, etc. It is the nature of the extrusion process which turns it into a dry cereal.

Canned food is a nice step up from kibble. I would say to go for it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I would just make sure to have bully sticks or another chew available to help keep the jaw strong and teeth scraped. I feed raw, but mostly ground ( we have our own grinder) due to feeding 5 @ a time and gulping issues, and I have no teeth issues. In fact, their teeth are beautiful! I always have bully sticks or cow ears etc... Available.


----------

